# Va/md



## edshipp19 (Dec 14, 2002)

If anyone needs help around or outside DC I have one truck i can send out. Most of my accounts are not retail so storms on the weekends usually mean most don't want to waste the money so my routes get cut in half Give me a call on my cell if i can be a help to anyone oh yeah it would be my 97 ford with a 8.5 Vplow and a 8ft Vbox
Thanks 

Brian

Cell 202-297-5938


----------

